# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مبروك لصقور الجديان

## عباس التنقر

*فاز متخبنا الوطني علي الفريق الكيني بهدف دون مقابل احرزه معاوية فداسي ألف ألف مبروووووووك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*منتخبنا الوطني يتاهل الي دوري الثمانيه في بطولة سيكافا بعد فوزه علي المنتخب الكيني بهدف من توقيع معاويه فداسي

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الف مبرووووووووك صقور الجديان 

*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابو حسن

*ألف مبرووووووووك و عقبال الكاس انشاء الله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الف مبرووووووووك
*

----------


## الرايقة

*الف مبرووووووووووووك
عقبال الكاس يارب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروك التأهل لكن الفريق داير شغل كتير يا مازدا قبل المنافسة الكبيرة فى افريقيا
*

----------


## سامرين

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك منتخبنا الوطنى
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
من اجل الوطن العزيز
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*المنتخب 
يفقد عناصره 
الاساسية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك
لكن الفريق ده مافريق بطولة
يادوب الدوةر التاني وبس
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الف مبروك 
*

----------

